# camera on surface pro 3



## clover65 (Mar 5, 2005)

I have surface pro 3 and the latest version of Skype.
All Windows updates installed and up to date.
I am unable to record a video message on Skype. 
When i click on Send video message all i get is a spinning circle in middle of screen and a box that says " looking good start recording"...nothing happens.
My camera works perfectly when i have a video call.
Can someone please shed some light on why this is happening?
Vera.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Make sure your running the latest drivers for the Surface:

Download Surface Pro 3, Surface Pro 2, and Surface Pro firmware and driver packs from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------



## clover65 (Mar 5, 2005)

I downloaded all those, but none of them seem to apply to my problem.


----------



## clover65 (Mar 5, 2005)

I have just installed my logitech camera, and it works just fine with Skype to send video messages. I cannot understand how Microsoft can put out Surface pro3 with inbuilt camera, which does not work properly with microsoft owned Skype.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How do other video recording work? Do they see the camera?

I would attempt and reinstall Skype.


----------



## clover65 (Mar 5, 2005)

The camera works fine with everything else...even to have video call on Skype. It is only the video message it does not work on. I reinstalled Skype and even tried an older version of Skype.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like a bug with Skype then, not the camera.


----------

